# Re trying a low tech set up on the 55



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have tried this twice and both times it did not do well. Well now I have window the tank can go in front of. The 29 gallon has been in front of it for 2 months with no fish tank light at all. Doing fantastic. For the most part the sword plants are still fairly small.

Going to move everything to the 55 gallon. Rereading the book about setting up. I well put the 55 in front of the same window.

I have several Anubias, 4 small sword plants, water spirit, water wisteria (some planted some floating.) Some java fern, some duck weed and one tiger lilly.

Two large angelfish, several guppies, female betta, 2 bn plecos and an otto or two. Bought four but have not seen but one at a time in a long while.

I have a shop light that gives 65 watts of light and the window light. Well that be too much? 
I also use excel twice a week on the 29 gallon plan to do the same thing with the 55.

This time I well be home (last time living with sister taking care of her) So well be here as soon as I see problems to try and head it off.

Any tips?
Do I need more plants before I get started?
Here is what the 29 looks like now.








Does that look like enough plants to get started?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

It's always hard to tell from photos, but that looks like a good start on plants for the 55.

What direction does your window face? That has a big effect on the amount of light that you get. You may find that you need to run the artificial light longer in the winter, and less or not at all in the summer.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

To be honest not sure what way that window face. It gets morning sun then about 1 or 2 it starts to shade. The 29 gallon is doing great in front of that window. No major algae outbreaks and nice plant growth.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

I have to have better luck this time. Not taking it down again.
This is early afternoon light only no flash tad bit over cast though. From yesterday.









This is this morning after I got all the fish in. I found all four of my ottos. What a nice surprise.


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)




----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## pesciolino (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice tank!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Thank you. It really did grow in quickly. Now I am removing some of the floating stuff to make room for the tall stuff. lol


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow it looks nice!! I like how the angles are kissing to celebrate the new growth lol.


----------



## bluebirdnanny (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Update on this tank. 
Added more crypts. Some banana plants, and dwarf lilies. I removed most of the water spirit. Some how I keep missing a sprig or two and in a few weeks it well be all over the top again. lol
Still gets a slit tint to the water between water changes but I am sure that won't last a lot longer.
Taken today.


----------



## cichlidrookie (Feb 6, 2013)

Love the wood work makes plants stand out


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like everything is healthy. Those angels must be really big!


----------



## cichlidrookie (Feb 6, 2013)

How many fish you have in there? I see the two angels and one gourmese (spell check)


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

At this time I had 7 female betta's. 4 ottos, one BN pleco, 2 angelfish, some platies and several guppies.
But I have changed the stocking some so I can easier see the fish from my bed. I have two angels, 2 tuquose(sp) rainbows (soon to be five.) One rainbow shark, 3 bn's plecos, 2 loaches, 4 ottos and one blue ram female.
Latest picture.







I just did some trimming but it is already starting to fill back in.


----------

